# Man bitten by snake on his genitals



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just had to share this little story!











> Petah Tikva: Man bitten by snake on his genitals; lightly injured
> 
> Published: 11.02.08, 17:39 / Israel News
> 
> A 48 year-old man from Petah Tikva was treated by Magen David Adom paramedics after he was apparently bitten by a snake on his penis. He was evacuated to the Beilinson Medical Center in town for further treatment and his condition is described as light. (Raanan Ben-Zur)


http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3616606,00.html


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Too many obvious nosy ?'s for this one...

Let's go with "HOW!?!?!?" for now.


----------

